# USEF Trainer Rule Question... Please help!



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to fill out my form for the medal final I'm
Participating in at the end of September. I'm the only member of USEF at my barn and the only member in my family and I need someone to sign as my trainer; it says on the show bill that the trainer has to be a member over 18 years old. At the normal A-rated shows, I normally just write my name in the trainer blank and there's never any issues. 

Should I just get one of my parents to sign? Should I sign my name? I need to get the form out by tomorrow at the latest, as it has to be in on the 31st. I've contacted someone at the show with no response.

Any help is greatly appreciated! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

In the USEF rule book, GR Rule 147.3 is “where a minor exhibitor has no trainer, a parent or guardian must sign and assume responsibility of trainer”. The place on the entry blank for a parent or guardian to sign does not ask for a USEF number. 

I know you do no have a lot of time, but to be sure, you can always call the USEF to confirm this is the correct procedure. They are very good about answering questions.


----------

